# TV Ads for Uber?



## Guest (Mar 8, 2015)

Why is Uber not advertising on TV like most big-shot companies?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

mike888 said:


> Why is Uber not advertising on TV like most big-shot companies?


Costs hundreds of thousands of dollars. Radio is much less expensive and easier to target the right audience.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2015)

observer said:


> Costs hundreds of thousands of dollars. Radio is much less expensive and easier to target the right audience.


My best guess why not is that the FCC would get involved. uber advertises relentlessly on CraigsList claiming huge incomes. Borders on false advertising.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

mike888 said:


> My best guess why not is that the FCC would get involved. uber advertises relentlessly on CraigsList claiming huge incomes. Borders on false advertising.


Possibly, but they advertise a lot on the radio. They run ads once or twice an hour on KFI. I've heard drivers claim they can make up to 5K per month if they wanted to make that much.

TV is pretty expensive. I was part of an advertising committee at a company I worked at a few years ago, we ran about 40 ads on spanish language TV each month. Cost was around 40K per month.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> Possibly, but they advertise a lot on the radio. They run ads once or twice an hour on KFI. I've heard drivers claim they can make up to 5K per month if they wanted to make that much.
> 
> TV is pretty expensive. I was part of an advertising committee at a company I worked at a few years ago, we ran about 40 ads on spanish language TV each month. Cost was around 40K per month.


That was only in LA market. It was effective, we increased our customer headcount by 3X.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2015)

observer said:


> That was only in LA market. It was effective, we increased our customer headcount by 3X.


I don't know. Yes a lot of markets = a lot of money. Still others do it.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

mike888 said:


> I don't know. Yes a lot of markets = a lot of money. Still others do it.


True, but sometimes your advertising can be too effective.

The first year we revamped our TV ads we had over 10,000 customers show up at two of our locations. To say we were overwhelmed would be a serious understatement. We actually had to call the cops to break up fights.

Luckily for me, I was on vacation in Mexico. 

After that they eliminated all vacation requests during sale days for many years.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2015)

observer said:


> True, but sometimes your advertising can be too effective.
> 
> The first year we revamped our TV ads we had over 10,000 customers show up at two of our locations. To say we were overwhelmed would be a serious understatement. We actually had to call the cops to break up fights.
> 
> ...


Exactly my other theory. Why not advertise on TV for big bucks? ...they don't need to.


----------



## nicoj36 (Dec 14, 2014)

Guarantee, they'll make a commercial in one of the future superbowls lol


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

nicoj36 said:


> Guarantee, they'll make a commercial in one of the future superbowls lol


Didn't Lyft run one in this past Superbowl?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Uber gets free TV advertising on CNBC and other news broadcasts everyday. Why pay if you're getting it for free?


----------

